# Goalkeepers & college recruiting - tips, tricks and lessons learned



## mulliganmom (Aug 15, 2018)

Thought this would be a good topic to add to the board. I know nothing, and have no experience beyond my kid playing in a showcase that colleges attend! The other college recruiting board is long and not just for goalkeepers, so I think this would be a valuable topic here. Ready, set, go...


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 15, 2018)

We're just getting into the process, so I am eager to hear from posters who have kids in college already.  Any division.  @gkrent , what wisdom can you share? I saw your kid (I think) make her debut the other day.  Congrats!

One thing I can share is that it does seem that the keeper recruitment lags about one year behind a comparable level field player.  A lot of information on recruitment here says that top players have their offers and commitment worked out well before Junior year, but seems like the keepers not so much.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll chime in...sorry if this is long 

My dd just verbally committed this summer to a D1 program.  She is a GK class of 2021 (going to be a sophomore in HS).  I've learned a lot about recruiting.  GKs are special in many ways, especially when it comes to recruiting.  GKs are recruited either really early or later than other positions - depends on the player, program, location and type of  play and team make up (style of play) at the college.  My dd found the right program early on because the coaches were looking for a specific type of keeper and she not only fit their type, but the school is a perfect fit for her.  This program wanted a strong leader with maturity that could be a cornerstone of the team on and off the field.  Her skills on the pitch and in the net are top notch and developing exponentially.  But it was her strength of character, leadership, collaboration with team mates and communication that interested them first. Coaches are very skilled at reading players quickly and thoroughly by how they present themselves on/off the field.  We are blessed beyond measure that our GK is 100% sure in her decision to commit to this school and program with a 4 year full ride.  My dd is not typical because she not only knew the type/location/culture of the school and soccer program she wanted, but she also knew what she did NOT want.  Knowing what she did not want, was actually more helpful than knowing what she did want when it came to knowing she was making the right choice in her commitment.

NCSA (Next College Student Athlete) was a critical part of our recruiting process.  We got the information, guidance and coaching she needed to navigate through the complexities of D1, D2, D3, NAIA differences and school options.  I highly, highly recommend NCSA.  Like any service provider - it's only as good as what you put into it. The best part of NCSA is that it is easy to understand and navigate complicated information and helps the athlete understand the role they plan in doing their research, writing their own communications, and narrowing their list of prospective programs. 

A note to parents...keep your role in the recruiting process to a minimum.  Your athlete needs to do the work - reviewing and spell checking emails they write is fine.  Drafting emails for them is not.  Coaches can ABSOLUTELY tell the difference.  The first conversation your kid has with a coach, the coach will know who wrote the emails that led up to that conversation.  It will be a red flag if the way they sound on paper is different than the way they sound in a phone conversation.  You won't do your kid any favors by doing all the research and writing for them. Don't overwhelm them with statistics or by over analyzing the 5 past season wins/loses, etc. of every college on their radar.  Help them navigate the process but don't drive 

Your athlete can't over-communicate with coaches. Don't assume that if your kid emails a coach once right before a college showcase, that they will be at the game and remember every word that was written in the email.  It's about establishing a relationship with the coach, which is a process.  Remember, coaches can't communicate with you or the athlete (D1 anyway) until beginning of their junior year. The best way to do that is by calling the coach!  Call the coaches of the schools on the short list, email them first and tell them when you will call, then call when you say you will.  Coaches can talk to players that initiate the call but they can't call back or respond directly (again, D1).   Get to know their practice schedules.  You can also call the athletic department and see if they will give you any insight into times that the coach is typically in the office or is able to receive calls.  If they want to talk to the athlete, they will one way or another.

Specific to GKs...Always include which half they will play (if they split games with a 2nd keeper).  Always invite the coach to watch warm ups.  Invest in videos!  Make a training video with skills highlights (especially important for GKs that are actively looking at competitive programs). 

Lastly and perhaps most importantly, committing is not the end of the process, only a new beginning.  Coaches will follow them and check in.  They want to see video and examples of play that show the player is working hard, improving and developing, and not being lazy 'since they are committed'.  It's even more important to be diligent in the training and communication.  They need to see themselves as part of the team before they are actually part of the team 

Again, this is my experience and subjective advice having 'been there done that'.  And now, we focus on our new club season and plan to watch D1 college soccer with renewed interest  - KK


----------



## Kopi (Aug 16, 2018)

My daughter (we were )  late bloomers so to speak to the recruiting process and I too didn't know much about how it worked. In her Junior year she was getting interest from D3 schools which was great for us academically she was a great student and that would help financially. We didn't commit (verbally) to any schools, our coach at the time told us to be patience and wait until her Senior year though everything in us was saying we needed to do something. Thank God we heeded his advice in her Senior year she received multiple offers 1 D1, 2 D2's and 8 D3's it was great she really had the choice of what school and team she would enjoy playing for. Ultimately she chose a D2 school and is excited about her choice. I know there will be different opinions about how to be recruited but this worked out for us. BTW showcases were a big part of her being seen but her contacting coaches and sending highlight's was MOST important.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Aug 16, 2018)

Kopi said:


> My daughter (we were )  late bloomers so to speak to the recruiting process and I too didn't know much about how it worked. In her Junior year she was getting interest from D3 schools which was great for us academically she was a great student and that would help financially. We didn't commit (verbally) to any schools, our coach at the time told us to be patience and wait until her Senior year though everything in us was saying we needed to do something. Thank God we heeded his advice in her Senior year she received multiple offers 1 D1, 2 D2's and 8 D3's it was great she really had the choice of what school and team she would enjoy playing for. Ultimately she chose a D2 school and is excited about her choice. I know there will be different opinions about how to be recruited but this worked out for us. BTW showcases were a big part of her being seen but her contacting coaches and sending highlight's was MOST important.


Congrats to your DD!  When it feels right, go with it! I'm sure all those offers boosted her confidence a lot too


----------



## AZsoccerDad (Aug 16, 2018)

unfortunately with the new rules a lot of what you did won't work until later in HS 

There are ways around of course, but not as easy and now you won't find offers and commitments coming for freshman and sophomores.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 16, 2018)

Good stuff @Keepers_Keeper and @Kopi 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gkrent (Aug 26, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> We're just getting into the process, so I am eager to hear from posters who have kids in college already.  Any division.  @gkrent , what wisdom can you share? I saw your kid (I think) make her debut the other day.  Congrats!
> 
> One thing I can share is that it does seem that the keeper recruitment lags about one year behind a comparable level field player.  A lot of information on recruitment here says that top players have their offers and commitment worked out well before Junior year, but seems like the keepers not so much.



I have a huge post in response to this thread but I haven’t had time yet to compose...but I will!  Stand by!  But here’s a sneak peek:

Athleticism!  Hard training!  Connected coaches!  GOOD GRADES!  Accolades!!


----------



## mulliganmom (Aug 28, 2018)

How many keepers does a college team usually have? I have heard one per year in some cases.. What is the expectation for playing. Have no idea how any of this works and I am sure it's different at each school, but if anyone could shed any light, that would be interesting.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 28, 2018)

mulliganmom said:


> How many keepers does a college team usually have? I have heard one per year in some cases.. What is the expectation for playing. Have no idea how any of this works and I am sure it's different at each school, but if anyone could shed any light, that would be interesting.


I did all my research by just looking up tons of college teams online and reviewing their rosters.  I did also talk to an NAIA coach directly.  The answer varies widely from program to program.  Most D1 coaches carry 3. There are some that will have 4 and some with just 2.  I did see one school that had 5, but I guess a couple must be non-scholarship walk ons.  Typically, the smaller or less competitive programs will have fewer.  But it is highly dependent on the coach’s personal philosophy about keepers.  The (better) keeper oriented coaches tend to stagger their keeper recruitment so they always have at least one upperclassman in any given year and never more than 3 total.  It’s a red flag to me if I see 4 keepers on a college roster.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

gkrent said:


> I have a huge post in response to this thread but I haven’t had time yet to compose...but I will!  Stand by!  But here’s a sneak peek:
> 
> Athleticism!  Hard training!  Connected coaches!  GOOD GRADES!  Accolades!!


What are good grades? 3.5 and above?


----------



## Kopi (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are good grades? 3.5 and above?


SJ my answer would definitely be yes 3.5 and above. I know with my daughter the first two comments made by coaches were "We really like the way you play and what do your grades look like" once she told them she was at a 4.0-4.2 it made her really attractive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Kopi said:


> SJ my answer would definitely be yes 3.5 and above. I know with my daughter the first two comments made by coaches were "We really like the way you play and what do your grades look like" once she told them she was at a 4.0-4.2 it made her really attractive.


Is she in college now? What part of the country are you guys in?


----------



## soccer661 (Aug 29, 2018)

Like gkrent....I could write an whole essay on this stuff...been thru all it all -HS recruiting/etc...and now a new chapter & journey for my college freshman 

Mulligan mom: Yes, mystery train is correct-- you will see anywhere from 2-5 goalkeepers on rosters (5 would be a lot though)...but it can/will change year to year (graduating out/5th years/redshirts/walk-ons/injuries/etc) Two years ago my DD's university had 3 keepers, last year was 2 keepers, this year is 4 keepers (one walk on) next year probably back to 3 keepers...so it changes year to year...and yes, pay attention to that.  Also know it is very common-- although not talked about very much/kept quiet-- for freshman goalkeepers to redshirt...especially in a power 5 program and especially if there are older keepers/deep in this position already (who actually also probably redshirted their freshman year as well!) 

Sheriff Joe:  Grades are very important- big yes to 3.5 and above/good SAT scores...gives your DD many more options and sometimes more scholarship $$ depending where she is looking!!  And don't slack off senior year of HS even after committed-- schools keep track of them and want to see multiple transcripts- at least a mid year & final transcripts. Have seen girls not make the cut due to grades!

Good luck to all your players!! Super exciting times ahead


----------



## gkrent (Aug 29, 2018)

soccer661 said:


> Also know it is very common-- although not talked about very much/kept quiet-- for freshman goalkeepers to redshirt...especially in a power 5 program and especially if there are older keepers/deep in this position already (who actually also probably redshirted their freshman year as well!)


My kid did this!


----------



## Kopi (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is she in college now? What part of the country are you guys in?


Yes Sir! Freshman  Were in Southern California DII school


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Kopi said:


> Yes Sir! Freshman  Were in Southern California DII school


Nice, what DII schools are more on the conservative side?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, what DII schools are more on the conservative side?


You must be thinking of NAIA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> You must be thinking of NAIA.


Do I dare ask you what you are talking about?


----------



## Denied (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do I dare ask you what you are talking about?


NAIA schools are typically where you find more of your private Christian schools.


----------



## MWN (Aug 29, 2018)

With regard to grades, yes, 3.0+ and better, but SAT/ACT scores are just and sometimes even more important.  Soccer isn't a money sport, so having that HS kid from the inner city that graduated with a 2.1 and can't really read that well, but is the next NBA draft pick doesn't happen in soccer.  The coaches don't have much pull with admissions so every kid recruited needs to be able to actually get accepted from the pool of applicants.  Just having a 4.0 won't get you into Stanford or Berkeley or UCLA, your SAT/ACT score, extracurricular activities, etc., are just as important and sometimes more important.

My advice for every parent of a HS kid fixing to go to college, regardless of sport, is focus, focus, focus on your SAT/ACT as much as your grades.  I screwed up with my daughters and was very lax on the SAT/ACT.  My daughter that graduated with a 4.4 (had 6 AP courses that transferred) couldn't get accepted to a single UC school.  She got into every State school, but her SAT score was around 1320, and she need at least 1700+.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Denied said:


> NAIA schools are typically where you find more of your private Christian schools.


Thank you.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> My advice for every parent of a HS kid fixing to go to college, regardless of sport, is focus, focus, focus on your SAT/ACT as much as your grades.  I screwed up with my daughters and was very lax on the SAT/ACT.  My daughter that graduated with a 4.4 (had 6 AP courses that transferred) couldn't get accepted to a single UC school.  She got into every State school, but her SAT score was around 1320, and she need at least 1700+.


A perfect score for the current SAT is 1600 (used to be 2400), so I wouldn't be TOO hard on your kid if he or she doesn't get a 1700+.  ;-)  There's a separate score for the optional essay portion, but it's not included in the total score.


----------



## mulliganmom (Sep 13, 2018)

What is your favorite college recruiting web site for GKs and why? I am getting bombarded by emails - Total Global Sports, Scouting Zone, NCSA Soccer - and I think some others. We haven't done anything with them outside of a showcase, but this is the year I will try to start figuring out what to do. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Sep 13, 2018)

mulliganmom said:


> What is your favorite college recruiting web site for GKs and why? I am getting bombarded by emails - Total Global Sports, Scouting Zone, NCSA Soccer - and I think some others. We haven't done anything with them outside of a showcase, but this is the year I will try to start figuring out what to do. Any feedback appreciated.


NCSA is what we used and very very highly recommend it.   The other sites don’t have personal recruitment (that I know of). You do have to pay for the service but it was worth every penny. All the others you mentioned have very minimal information, tutorials, videos or any significant education resources on recruiting.  They have basic  recruiting but I have not heard of anyone who actually committed to a college program through their recruiting services.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 14, 2018)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> NCSA is what we used and very very highly recommend it.   The other sites don’t have personal recruitment (that I know of). You do have to pay for the service but it was worth every penny. All the others you mentioned have very minimal information, tutorials, videos or any significant education resources on recruiting.  They have basic  recruiting but I have not heard of anyone who actually committed to a college program through their recruiting services.


Can you expand more on this? How much is "worth every penny" and how much NCSA helped in the recruiting process.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Sep 18, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Can you expand more on this? How much is "worth every penny" and how much NCSA helped in the recruiting process.


NCSA offers different levels of services which range in price from a couple hundred to around $12-1500.  The top package includes video editing (I think 4 videos), unlimited access to their coach, SAT/ACT test prep services, and many other services.  The video service is great - I personally haven't used it (yet) but will at the end of the season.  I know others who have and NCSA took tons of raw video (from streamsport film) and the highlight video was great (actually made the player look better on video .  The caveat is this...you get out of it what you put into it.  And by 'you' I mean your player, not the parent.  The player needs to write the emails, do the research, contact the recruiting coach, have the conversations, contact the college coaches, etc.  The thing we appreciated with NCSA is that there is TONS of information and one place that tracks corresondence, activity, etc.  Our club did not offer much in the way of college recruiting info.  In fact, I sort of by default became the team go-to resource (based on our experience with NCSA) and try to 'pay it forward' by helping other parents understand all the NCAA rules, D1/2/3 differences, etc.  

For keepers, there is a soccer section just for keepers - how to make training videos, etc.  NCSA also now offers a service that 'types' the players athletic personality profile - kind of like Myers Briggs assessment.  This is actually REALLY helpful for GK's because it helps them identify what type of athlete they are and they can assess their teammates as well.  This gives them insight into how to communicate, direct and interact with their team. http://athletetypes.com/athlete-types-compatibility-introduction/?utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=66012857&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--m3ee5sgV5zMPbLI_HYi794b7NjDAPBHCn6QOzwuKVFMhCInbFb9PPJNpZcrSR9q9mv-hH9Isn-SN7_Y-3Tcqtsi7IxQ&_hsmi=66012857 

Also important to note, the recruiting process doesn't stop when a player verbally commits. NCSA is still helpful and provides information on how to keep in touch with coaches, prepare financially and academically, and is available through the athlete's senior year of college in case a transfer is needed.  You can also get discounts (we did) so don't be afraid to ask if they have any scholarship.  They also give referral incentives ($100 Target gc for each) which is helpful if you have others on the team that are interested.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 19, 2018)

I know quite a few colleges coaches and all of them told me that they highly encourage players to do all this work by themselves. They don't want to get e-mails or phone calls from parents and suggest to stay away from recruiting services, and many of them don't even bother reading e-mail unless it comes from a player.
Any kid nowadays can put together 2 min highlight video.
For example, my kid created his personal website, put together highlight videos and getting very good response from colleges. Luckily he played DA for past 3 years, so there is plenty of footage of him playing available.
The best suggestion I heard from college coaches: when sending e-mail, make sure to put Name, Graduation Year, GPA and "Video attached" in a subject line.


----------



## BJ18 (Oct 4, 2018)

It seems to me like the recruitment process for boys begins much later than girls.  Is this correct?  And when should a male player begin to send emails with highlights to college coaches?  I have first hand experience working in college admissions but the recruiting part is not my area of expertise.  Thanks for sharing any experience you can.


----------



## BJ18 (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, what DII schools are more on the conservative side?


Biola and APU.


----------

